# plastic devider.



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi all.
i've sort of decided on a look that i would like for when i set up
the tank again.
I would like sand and gravel,now i would like to keep them seperate,
so i need a devider,is it ok to use some perspex plastic,
is there any sort of materials that i shouldn't use.
many thanks in advance for thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I would imagine that perspex plastic would be absolutely fine so long as there are no sharp edges. Are you going to silicone it in place?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi kate. 
no i wasn't going to,i thought that the weight of both substrates
would keep it in place,do you think i should ?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

It depends on the size, and how heavy it is. If you want to maintain a clean line between the sand and the gravel then I would recommend securing it in case it gets disturbed by the fish, or during water changes


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmm yeah i get what you mean,
oh dear looks like i might need a trip to the fish shop lol.
this tank being down is utter torment i tell ya,i've decorated it
over and over in my head so many times,and as i'm not allowed to
move around much for a couple of days,i'm sat on the comp
looking at fish tanks and how they're decorated. lol :crazy:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

LOL - all those choices! I know what you mean though, last time I set a tank up I spent forever looking at planted tanks online for inspiration, and couldn't make up my mind


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well i think i found one that i like,however it's someone
elses tank,so i just need to do something different to it,
to make it my own.haha guess i'll add the good ole silkie
planties  and i won't feel bad for doing a copy.
funny how i sort of feel a bit rude,but it's a compliment really.


----------

